# Vintage Pitbulls



## RUCA.AND.ZION (Jul 7, 2009)

*My Pictures Weren't Working!*












































​


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

OH OH lets keep this one going! Everyone pull out your old pics! This is historical and not just showing off our dogs so I am gonna keep this outta the pics section for just a bit.


----------



## tonios (Jul 24, 2009)

WOW!... Simply beautiful. I love looking at these ol' tymes photos.


----------



## ralford08 (Oct 7, 2008)

I like looking at the old pics! I just wish you could see more pitbulls today that resembled the older dogs.


----------



## HoneyMiPit (Mar 8, 2009)

*Pit*

Wow! Good stuff.I see more of the older breed in my female, the smaller head and body.My male has bigger Ears and body.


----------



## Trapboi103 (Dec 14, 2008)

super great vintage pics!!! i luv it!!!1


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

*Bump* Anyone else got pics?


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

Ch Alligator-

















































































































__________________


----------



## Brandys_BabyJayda (May 27, 2009)

Last but not least my home town history, Hellen Keller with her Pit Sr. Thomas









Also take notice to have many children are with these pits....and to think grow ppl are terrified to touch them...tisk tisk


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Is it just me or are the first set of pics not showing up anymore?


----------



## Brandys_BabyJayda (May 27, 2009)

nope they are not there


----------



## tonios (Jul 24, 2009)

I know I'm going to get my ear chewed out for this but I think those dogs of yester-years were better looking. End of story, Pack it up time to go Home!
LOL!


----------



## Brandys_BabyJayda (May 27, 2009)

I totally agree, thats why i got jay because she is from old bloodlines.


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

This is really cool,good thread,and this photo is great,my ex's grandma with a apbt in the 1920's.
With the real deal little has changed,makes you woner why so many are bent on changing the real thing,sad and pathetic.








they had some boxers back in the 50's also when they where worth a good god damn.
















Funny thing is this family is a proto type of the media sterotype and hate apbts,i told them "hey thats a pitbull"they were like"know,thats blah,blah,blah or something.
Looks like a pit to me and a good one,not to far from those irish imports,would love to know the history of this dog,breeder,all that,probably had drive out the ass and a a1 temperment with people,ah! the good old days.
Only good thing i ever got from that family was these photos.


----------



## PBN (Aug 1, 2009)

I got some.


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

ericschevy said:


> __________________


*How can anyone in there right mind say alligator was a ugly dog??
Ive heard it time and time again,and to me he is the picture of rustic perfection,
that ch notation and best in show awards surely weren't given out in a confirmation ring.
It sucks that many folks would cull such a dog,such a legend simply because he had faults and didn't fit the standard.[lets get real,nobody culls anymore what am i saying,that would mean a lose of profit,what was i thinking,duh],
Because of these modern day practices we have lost the modern warrior and created a army of conformationally correct clones in my honest opinion[or at least thats what i goggled*.]
Really though,
people should re/evaluate there breeding practices and reasons for selection,
how many alligators have been overlooked,spayed,neutered or even culled[well maybe not culled] for a dog with a better coat,larger bone,diffrent color[what evers in vouge at the moment].
you know what,
by todays standard many folks involved with the breeding of these dogs would come to the obvious conclusion that by todays modern day practices of selection for breeding stock[studs]he just wouldn't have enough bone or too small of a head or to rangy,many diffrent factors with no consideration for performance,in short he just wouldnt look trendy enough for the modern prespective pitbull buyer no matter if he could run circles around the other dogs and jump 12 feet in the air.
Ive said it before but it's worth mentioning again,it's the breeding and "ass backwards" breeding practices that have hurt the breed as much as anything.
Sorry for the rant but gator just brings out certain feelings to me,he was such a phenomenal dog and hell he produced Rufus,not a dog to be over looked as well,not the physical specimen of alligator but a ch in his own right and a producer as well.
From what Ive gathered its hard as hell,or imposable to find this blood in its purest strain,
Texas heat comes close or so i here.
So many people love the small ones,as do i,but dogs like dummy,alligator and mayday,the big boys truely impress me the most.
Just a short rant,dont want to derail the thread.


----------



## Sadie's Dad (Jul 9, 2009)

Brandys_BabyJayda said:


>


I Like the art work. That is true of all our dogs, I would like to think. Even though I look like I am calm don't F with my family cause I am ready.


----------



## Brandys_BabyJayda (May 27, 2009)

hahah yeah EXACTLY!


----------



## King_bluebully (Aug 4, 2009)

very cool pics i must say so my self


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

TombStone-


























_________________

Jeep-






































































































































































__________________


----------



## thaim (Feb 6, 2009)

great pics!!


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

Eric you should share the pics of Jeep with my site 

Hell I've never seen most of them 

More Great Vintage APBT Pics!!!! - Pit Bull Forums


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

*Ughh,i just posted about 10 photos from my photobucket goldmine and the friggen computer skipped ahead,Arghhh!!!*
o.k,back to it then.
*the ruffian*








*"jock" of belvedere[sp]*f1 manchester terrier old world bulldog,cool as hell!!








*ch stormer,apbt by nature not by name,breed irish staff*


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

cane76 said:


> *Ughh,i just posted about 10 photos from my photobucket goldmine and the friggen computer skipped ahead,Arghhh!!![*


*

OMG When I was trying to post up mine, I didn't have them on photobucket yet so I was having to upload them and it would upload one and then freeze! Oh I was getting so pissed lol.*


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

Ya i gave up,i had a few good ones,i might give it another try if this thread keeps up.
It happens all the time on this laptop,i rub my finger over the mouse square thing and bam,it goes to the next page,it has happened in the middle of epic posts and hot debates and while im on a role and then i loose it all and dont have the stamina to start over,i peck at the computer like a "chicken in the bred house pickin up dough"[whatever]?so Its hard enough as it is,some of these damn posts take like 20 plus minutes.


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

ericschevy said:


> TombStone-
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*I like the photos of the elderly "jeep' dog,a little soft in the middle with that old dog look in the face,you'd be hard pressed to guess that that particular dog was a straight up killer,great photos!*[


----------



## PBN (Aug 1, 2009)

I got some.


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

A few more..
































Crenshaw's BlackJack-
























































__________________


----------

